# Favorite gun to shoot......



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Hummmm:
#1 - *Freedom Arms 454 casull*
#2 - Model 29 S&W 
#3 - T/C Scout 50 cal Black Powder the most accurate gun in MY hands that I have ever shot!


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Well if it is a fire arm that I actually own I will go with my Ruger 10/22.
However if it is any firearm I have fired the MK 19 is still my favorite thing to shoot. though it has been a long, long time.


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*1.) My Ruger Mark II:*
*Love it because: *
*No recoil *
*Spot-on accuracy *
*Love the way it feels in my hands*
*Easy to control*
*[/COLOR]* 
*2.) Browning Citori .20 break-action over/under*
*Love it because: *
*Very little recoil*
*Break-action because I shoot lefty and breaks aren't partial!*
*I feel in control of it*
*Again - love the feel of it*

*3.) A 30.06 bolt action rifle (Haven't fired one yet; only got to aim one one time.)*
*I want to shoot one because:*
*I love the bolt mechanism - the look, the feel, the function*
*I've heard they're loud*
*I've heard they pack a mean punch*
*(Besides 2 of my favorites have minimal recoil; gotta stir things up a bit! Don't want to be boring! )*


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Bought a couple used, inexpensive single-shot .410's last summer, and have had alot of fun with them. Spent time patterning, plinking, and just getting familiar with a round I've never used. Seems there's a love/hate relationship with the lowly .410, but used within their range they work quite well. My favorite ammo is Winchester 3" OOO buck, deadly on woodchucks at close range!

Scott B.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

My .223ai's or .17rem.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

My faves:


1. Marlin Guide Gun 45-70 w/red dot optics helps out when the light is low or when my eyes cant focus as well for plinking fun at 100yds. This is my go-to rifle for everything from walking in the woods and swamps up here in Charlevoix/Emmet county to deer hunting to calling coyotes. If I need a big hole made this is the one. Kinda dig the recoil, too.

2. Weatherby Vanguard Sporter in .257wby is a real fun choice when having to reach out and touch something. Again, anything from that 400yd buck to sauntering coyotes at 125yds it will do it all with a touch of class.

3. Savage 111 in .270win is my go-to-work gun. If I have to cover alot of ground that will involve shooting at distance I'll grab this one. It is super-light, mysteriously accurate and when loaded with fullhouse Nosler Ballistic Tips will sit down every buck it hits. This is also the rifle I give to guests and friends that need a good dependable rifle.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

I like shooting my TC Optima muzzle loader the best. 

The inline muzzle loaders are all different so finding the perfect powder, sabot, bullet combination is like a science experiment.


----------



## HAMMER33 (Aug 6, 2008)

My collection isn't great but my top 3 are.

1) Mossburg 500, I have 4 barrels 2 bird and 2 rifle and hunt everything from deer to duck with it. My smooth bore rifle has many deer and 4 running all with 1 shot under 60 yds. The other is a cantileaver barrel rifled and ported with a Simmons 4x10 44mag scope. I like the gun because its one of those guns that from day 1 you could shoot great, for me anyways. The other thing I can GO THREW THE THICKEST COVER AND USE THE GUN to bull my way threw and not worry about hurting the gun. Thats why I own 2-500's 

2) Marlin 882 22MAG with laminated stock, 4x10 Tasco 40mm. It shoots great and doesn't break the bank.

3) Remington 700 SPS Varmint in 223. Shooters ridge detachable bi-pod. It shoots good but it was a combo and I want to change the scope. :sad: I still need to find my perfect round for this gun for coyote!

Well guys their's my top, nothing fancy but they do the job.


----------



## 1farmer (Feb 20, 2008)

One of my favorites is my NEF 17Mach2 single shot with a Mueller 4.5x14 AO scope.
A box of ammo and some oranges that spoiled for targets. They just vaporize:>)


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Tough choices! Hmmmmm.

Pistol- Either my Super Redhawk .480 Ruger with a 2-6x scope or my H&K USP .45

Blackpowder- Knight Disc Extreme in .50 cal or the long rifle I made in .32 caliber (42" barrel so it is looonnngggg!) 

Rifle- Marlin 1895M (.450 Marlin) or my M96 in 6.5x55mm- it's sporterized, 110 years old, and shoot sub 1" groups with certain loads.

Shotgun- Mossberg 835 _at geese_!!

John


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

I like to shoot my AR-15 and bull barrel MKII. Third and fourth would be my kimber 45 and 10/22 target.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

1. For some reason I always seem to gravitate back to my 9.5 Super Redhawk. Barrel porting, nice clean crisp 2lb trigger and 25mm Ultradot (although I wish I had a 30mm). I have lost count of the deer I have taken with this, some of them at ranges I wont even mention here for fear of hijacking this thread with debate. I shoot 180gr Corbon JHPs though this and it just always seems to put the hole exactly where I want it, even sometimes when I really didnt feel like I was holding up my end of the deal as well as I should. (oh, and it was the first NEW firearm I bought for myself)
2. I once borrowed a friends Contender pistol with a 14 ish barrel chambered in .17 Remington. With a nice Pentax 3-9, a bipod and an insanely light trigger it was almost like a video game. If memory serves, (which it rarely does anymore) it had a zero somewhere at 200 giving it a range of just around 250 or so without having to worry about holdover. Just put the crosshairs on old chuckie and you could actually watch him pull a Gallagher right through the scope window. I think I laughed more at chuckie then I did Gallagher. :evil:
3. My recently acquired 870 Police Magnum. Ugly black, beat up, retired patrol weapon, nowhere near as flashy as the nickel Winchester Marine it sits next to in the safe. Maybe its an underdog thing? Or a new toy thing? I know this; something about destroying whatever is downrange of it just rocks. I did use it to take a yote under the wolf moon last month, I keep telling myself the shiny nickel would have scared it off, LOL! 
4. I have to include my 572bdl just because when it came time for dad to get me my very first firearm this was it. I am not sure how many bahzillion bricks of whatever the cheapest .22 of the day was that he got me but he never did complain, about that at least, bless his heart.
5. Ok, I have to include the AR here because I know of no other firearm that could pull of a 3 chuckie kill out past 100 yds so fast I almost didnt believe I did it. The great shooting .223, the ergonomics and that noisy little spring in the stock all add up to the fastest target re-acquisition of any firearm this mere mortal can get his hands on.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

WWII 8mm mauser. Its heavy, long, and shoots great. For sights- iron sights. I love shooting this gun. Just about anyone can shoot it too. The weight makes up for most of the recoil, so it barely even kicks. I have even killed a few deer with it. And one unlucky tom cat.


----------



## McKeel (Nov 12, 2006)

I'd have to say my M-16 A4 service rife with 4X trigicon scope light weight accurate out to 600 meters and for added punch attach the M203 single shot grenade launcher. second favorite would be the 240 Bravo a lot of rounds on target with a lot a firepower. Best part i get paid to shoot them man i love my job.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I forgot to add my favorite service weapons.

One-man portable- the M-60. Rambo had good taste! What 5.56mm can do, 7.62mm can do better.

Crew served- without a doubt: Ma Deuce! (M2 Browning .50 cal machine gun). Forget E. F. Hutton! When Ma speaks- people listen!

The M203 gets an honorable mention.  If it wasn't for the M60, it would be #1.

60mm and 81mm Mortars were fun, but I prefer to see my target and dropping bombs on things 2-3 miles away doesn't seem sportsman-like! :lol:

Never got the chance to shoot the Barrett Light .50 but I suspect it would be right up there, too.

John


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

Remington 700 with a Rock Creek m40/m24 11.27t barrel, match 308 chamber. Why, because accuracy is additive...


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sweet rifle, Niles!

John


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Niles Coyote said:


> Remington 700 with a Rock Creek m40/m24 11.27t barrel, match 308 chamber. Why, because accuracy is additive...


Great rifle. I love that stock. I want to put something like that on this.

http://gallery.me.com/pvfrenchies#100031/DSC_0090&bgcolor=black


----------

